# WANTED: backstrap recipes



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

going to fry some chicken fried steak style......what other ways are there...


Thanks


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Cut it up in nugget size pieces and also de-seed some jalapeños cut them up in fairly good size pieces, cut up some onion a little smaller then the size of the meat nuggets, place cut up jalapeños and onion against the meat and stick a tooth pick through to hold it all together then take a slice of bacon and stick the end of it on the tooth pick to hold it in place wrap the rest of the nugget and stick another tooth pick in the tail end of the bacon. Sprinkle with some Tony's and soak them in Italian dressing. Cook them over charcoal or gas until the bacon is done. They will disappear fast so set some aside for the cook.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I cut mine about 2 inches thick wrap in bacon and cook it like filet mingon

2. also i take and roll it while i cut it to make it flat and use it to make fajitas


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cut em cross ways about the size of a raw biscuit, pound out flat , marinate like beef fajitas and grill hot and fast and use the usual fajita trimmings

make same as "beef tips " on rice or stroganoff


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Saute until well browned in a little butter and garlic, set aside, make up a wild rice pilaf using:


wild rice 
red rice
brown rice
OR The HEB pre-made wild rice mixture
onions
carrots
celery
beef stock. 

when the rice pilaf is half done add the backstrap butter and garlic mix then cook until done! Savory and delicious!


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

cut into small peices
place in bowl
put a dark beer in bowl
make or buy your batter
dip and fry at 400 for about 90 seconds


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

slice in 2x2 squares 1" thick, add your favorite veggies on a kebob stick, add sliced link sausage, venison if you have it, grill and baste with your favorite sauce. Enjoy Uncle Dave.


----------



## mthieme (May 23, 2006)

marinate in "Goya" marinade. grill till medium and slice


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*backstrap*

ought to be a law against anything but frying backstrap and covering with gravy


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Slice.... pound it flat
Smear with cheddar/jalepeno cream chesse
add shrimp, 1 or 2, season
roll up in bacon (usually three pieces) toothpick top keep it closed
cook on grill till bacons done

you can use any piece of deer meat it just has to be thin. Ask Haute Pursuit how it tastes, I cook it at the lease.


----------



## its5002 (Mar 19, 2010)

Stuff it....
First cut the baskstrap into 2 pieces and use the top piece to stuff.
Second butterfly the steak ie cut almost the entire way through it.
Next, soak it in milk overnight (removes any extra game flavor and adds a little fat to the meet).
In the morning remove the milk and rub dejon mustard on the outside.
The in the evening saute up some onions and mushrooms and place them on the inside of the strap. Also add some chipotle and adobe sause. Last but not least thin slices of cream cheese. Fold meet back together.
Finally grill on med/hi for 2 minutes per side. 
MMM delicious.


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

cut in maybe 3 x3 pieces put a chunk of cream cheese and a 1/4 of a jalapeno wrap in bacon and slow cook on pit.. the cream cheese make them melt in your mouth.


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

I tried this the other night, super easy and it was pretty tasty. Put the whole strap in a zip bag and cover with 3/4 bottle of Stubbs teriaki marinade. Leave in the fridge overnight. Grill it hot and fast till medium rare. Use the last 1/4 marinade for dipping. Serve with rice and stir fry veggies. Good stuff.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

hookedwife said:


> cut in maybe 3 x3 pieces put a chunk of cream cheese and a 1/4 of a jalapeno wrap in bacon and slow cook on pit.. the cream cheese make them melt in your mouth.


x2 but I marinate in Allegro overnight. Called Deer kisses.


----------

